# can anyone tell me what morph these fat tails are?



## bmwtwin2 (Feb 14, 2011)

hi i got these fat tails the other week and after looking at pics on the internet they don't look like albino's like i was told, they look more like amels but i've read that amels are still a form of albino, please can you give me an idea


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

"Amelanistic" and "Albino" in fat-tailed geckos are the same thing - they mean the same thing, lacking melanin.

They're definitely albino (amelanistic) fat-tailed geckos


----------



## bmwtwin2 (Feb 14, 2011)

i'm glad of that then is there two types of albino's because some others i was going to but were like more of a coffee colour but definatley not caramel if you get me


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Do you have any links to examples?

I haven't seen any evidence that there's two lines of albino fat-tailed gecko, but that doesn't mean there aren't.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Ssthisto said:


> Do you have any links to examples?
> 
> I haven't seen any evidence that there's two lines of albino fat-tailed gecko, but that doesn't mean there aren't.


Caramel Albino | The Urban Gecko


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

gazz said:


> Caramel Albino | The Urban Gecko


Cheers for that 

That said, the original poster's geckos definitely appear to be the standard "albino/amelanistic" version.


----------

